# Joyetech Delta 2 Subtank - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (8/2/15)

We have these arriving tomorrow 

I have been testing one for the past 2 weeks and I'm happy to report that I'm GOBSMACKED. I have no words to describe how chuffed I am with this tanks performance on every level. WINNER!!!!

These will be live on our website around 1:00pm tomorrow. Those that are interested are more than welcome to email us to book your unit on info@sirvape.co.za. We have sufficient stock and have additional coils and the RBA Head (Sold Separatly) arriving on Friday as well. Final price will be announced tomorrow and to assure you it will be at Sir Vape prices that you have become accustomed to 





Joyetech Delta II Tank Features The Airflow of the Atlantis, Flavor of the Sub-Tank, and added Adjustable Juice Control! Let the Evolution Continue!

Joyetech has stepped up their game to created an all new tank system to rival Atlantis, and Sub-Tank. Introducing the revolutionary Joyetech Delta II Tank with adjustable juice control! Delta II features a user friendly adjustable of air inflow with a Liquid Valve Control (LVC) head on the new changeable sub-ohm coil. There is also an option to install RBA coil (sold separately), so you have the option to build your own coils. The Delta II can be used on a wide range of wattage from 20 watts to 45 watts. The airflow control at its biggest setting can achieve the straight lung hits or turn the airflow down to enjoy the mouth to lung hits. 

***Note: Joyetech Delta II Sub-Ohm Tank replacement coil head is 0.5 ohm. Please use a device capable of handling such ohm level.

Product Features:
Joyetech Delta II Can be used with either the LVC Head or the RBA head (Sold Separately)
The Joyetech Delta II LVC (Liquid Variable Control) atomizer head was created for those who want the same features of a traditional RBA but either don't want to build their atomizers, don't have time to build their atomizers, or simply don't know how to build an traditional RBA.

The Delta II LVC coils has an adjustable air inflow feature in addition to a 0.5 ohm resistance making this atomizer very cloud friendly. The Liquid Valve Control (LVC) atomizer head also allows you to adjust the sub-ohm coil from 20 watts to 45 watts.

Two 0.5 ohm sub-ohm coil heads are included with the package.
The Delta II tube is an anti-corrosive, fully stainless steel tank that features three vertical glass transparent windows for ease of checking your juice level.
The base rotation ring in which you can turn the head clockwise or counterclockwise to adjust the liquid valve.
Comes with 1 stainless steel drip tip with delrin base to disperse heat.

Joyetech Delta II is one of the best tank system on the market today!

Product Specifications:
Height: 70.5mm
Diameter: 22mm
Juice Capacity: 3.5ml

Contents of kit:
1 complete Delta II
2 Replacement Atomizer 0.5 ohm sub-ohm coil

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (9/2/15)

The Delta II are now live and ready to be sold at http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/delta-2-joytech Thanking you in advance for you patronage.


----------



## Sir Vape (9/2/15)

Check what Suck My Mod had to say about Delta 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (10/2/15)

Like to thank everyone for their support on the launch of the Delta 2. Orders that came in last night have been packed and the courier will be collecting soon  Those that collected theirs yesterday are already raving about the tank. We love your feedback so please let us know what you think 

Don'y forget that the RBA Head will be arriving soon as well as an ample supply of coils  

Viva the DELTA


----------

